# Configurer AOL avec Mail



## argothian22 (14 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous


Je viens d'avoir un mac et il y a programme qui à l'air bien fait c'est mail 

mais j'ai un compte aol et je n'arrive pas à configurer mail je deviens fous j'ai tt essayé c pourquoi je me tourne vers vous maintenant


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2005)

Comment ça ça ne marche pas ? Quels sont les messages d'erreurs ? Qu'as-tu rentré comme paramètre (sans donner les détails ici bien sur )

Il te faut ton adresse mail AOL, ton mot de passe de messagerie, et l'adresse pop d'aol (surement pop.aol.com, à confirmer par d'autres qui sont chez aol)
comme serveur smtp, choisi celui de ton fournisseur d'accès.


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2005)

Decris plus precisement ce que tu as fait qui ne marche pas.
eventuellement utilise l'outil de recherche de ce forum (genre : AOL mail) pour approfondir le sujet.


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

re

mais à mon avis tout marche c juste que j'arrive pas à le configurer par exemple l'adresse pop c quoi que faut-il que je rentre sachant que je suis chez aol (pop.aol.com???)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58989&highlight=aol+mail
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=59020&highlight=aol+mail

ca devrai repondre a tes question ...


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

Ok J' Irai Voir Merci


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> Je viens d'avoir un mac et il y a programme qui à l'air bien fait c'est mail
> ...




 Le POP est un serveur de réception, contrairement au SMTP, qui est un serveur d'envoi.
 Par exemple, dans mon cas, cela donne : 
 pop.wanadoo.fr
 et
 smtp.wanadoo.fr

Au serveur POP correspond un mot de passe, qui est un mot de passe de messagerie (préférences Mail), à ne pas confondre avec le mot de passe de connexion (préférences système).

Mais pour ce qui est du détail, spécialement avec AOL, les liens proposés plus haut par le petit lapin vont sans doute t'aider.


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

merci des tes conseils


----------



## JediMac (15 Juin 2005)

Un très bon site pour tout ce qui est le paramétrage de son gestionnaire de méls : arobase.org !


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Un très bon site pour tout ce qui est le paramétrage de son gestionnaire de méls : arobase.org !



oui mais attend ton site est bien mais ca marche que pour les logiciels pc y'a pas mail de mac


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

le courrier électronique sur AOL n'est pas standard et AOL n'a ni serveur POP ni serveur SMTP. En clair : les boîtes aux lettres AOL ne sont à l'origine pas conçues pour être utilisées avec un logiciel de messagerie traditionnel.
Cependant, vous pouvez cependant relever votre courriel AOL avec un logiciel de messagerie, au prix de quelques efforts... Arobase.org vous liste les solutions qui sont à votre disposition.



donc pas de mail pour ceux qui ont aol ... 

Arobase.org ne liste pas mail


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais attend ton site est bien mais ca marche que pour les logiciels pc y'a pas mail de mac


Tu n'as suivi le lien vers la liste des clients de messagerie compatibles avec IMAP... PowerMail, Mail et d'autres y sont cités.

Pour le paramétrage, ce n'est pas plus difficile qu'avec Pop3.


----------



## MacMadam (15 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais attend ton site est bien mais ca marche que pour les logiciels pc y'a pas mail de mac



Ce sont les même réglages 
Voilà ce que tu dois faire si tu es sur Tiger (sur Panther, les données sont les mêmes, de toutes façons) :

1) Lance Mail > Préférences... > + (pour ajouter un compte)
3) Type de compte = IMAP
4) Description du compte = AOL
5) Nom complet = je crois que c'est clair
6) Adresse e-mail = letien@aol.com ou aol.fr
7) Serveur de réception = imap.fr.aol.com
8) Nom d'utilisateur = ton identifiant (sans le @aol.com ou aol.fr)
9) Mot de passe
10) Serveur d'envoir = smtp.fr.aol.com
11) Activer authentification : Nom d'utilisateur + Mot de passe (voir plus haut)
12) Terminer
13) Tu cliques sur ton compte nommé "AOL"
14) Réglages du serveur = Port du serveur = 25 (tu remplaces normalement le port 587)
15) Tu remets ton mot de passe


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

ca marche je suis trop contant merci il est pas mal ce logiciel mais dommage qu'il n'y est pas une séction nouveau mail 


merci  à tous comme d'habitude


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2005)

Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par une section nouveaux mails ?
tu peux créer des boîtes aux lettres pour gérer tes mails et les trier.
tu peux aussi paramétrer afin de "ranger" tes mails arrivant selon certains critères...

Je te conseille de faire un tour ici pour les bases 

http://www.osxfacile.com/mail.html


----------



## MacMadam (15 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> dommage qu'il n'y est pas une séction nouveau mail



Si tu as Tiger, tu peux créer des boîtes aux lettres intelligentes te permettant d'entrer certains paramètres, qui classeront ton courrier automatiquement (comme tous les mails du jour).


----------



## argothian22 (16 Juin 2005)

ouai je viens de le voir c pas mal mais!!

 j'ai mail et outlook (non configuré)  lequel est mieux ??


----------



## Pifou (17 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mail et outlook (non configuré) lequel est mieux ??


 
Il n'y a vraiment pas photo, prends Mail bien sur


----------



## argothian22 (17 Juin 2005)

ah j'aime pas trop mais on me dit que c'est dscutable et que outlook peut surprendre


----------



## JediMac (17 Juin 2005)

Euh, si je ne me trompe pas Outlook n'est pas compatible avec X. Il te faudrait donc installer Classic.
Mais bon, Mail est 100 fois mieux.


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juin 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Euh, si je ne me trompe pas Outlook n'est pas compatible avec X. Il te faudrait donc installer Classic.
> Mais bon, Mail est 100 fois mieux.




oui tu as raison c'est entourtage que je voulais dire 

pas mal tu es le premier à l'avoir remarqué


----------



## DamienBauer (17 Août 2005)

Je vient d'acheter un iMac G5 et j'ai eu le même problème : je ne savais pas comment configurer Mail pour AOL alor j'ai suivi tes conseils MacMadam (13ème message) et sa à marché ! Merci
Sauf que j'ai créé une deuxième session sur l'ordinnateur et j'ai configuré Mail exactement pareil sauf avec un autre pseudo AOL et je n'arriv pas à envoyer des messages, seulement à en recevoir !
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
merci


----------



## JediMac (17 Août 2005)

DamienBauer a dit:
			
		

> Je vient d'acheter un iMac G5 et j'ai eu le même problème : je ne savais pas comment configurer Mail pour AOL alor j'ai suivi tes conseils MacMadam (13ème message) et sa à marché ! Merci
> Sauf que j'ai créé une deuxième session sur l'ordinnateur et j'ai configuré Mail exactement pareil sauf avec un autre pseudo AOL et je n'arriv pas à envoyer des messages, seulement à en recevoir !
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
> merci


C'est étrange ça :mouais: ! Avant toute chose, vérifie bien que tu n'as pas fait d'erreurs de frappe, du type smpt au lieu de smtp...
Tu peux aussi mettre le smtp de ton fournisseur d'accès internet à la place de celui d'AOL, et dans ce cas n'est pas la peine d'activer l'authentification.


----------



## DamienBauer (17 Août 2005)

J'ai rééssayé plusieurs fois, mais ça ne marche pas la deuxième session n'arrive toujours pas à recevoir de mail ! Il me dit qu'il y a un problème avec le smtp ce qui est bizarre car c'est le même que dans mon atre session !


----------



## JediMac (17 Août 2005)

Tu as essayé avec le smtp de ton FAI ?
Sinon, tu y vas à la bourrin, tu fais une copie du fichier com.apple.mail.plist dans le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/Preferences de la session où ça fonctionne. Tu la colles au même endroit, mais dans la session ou ça coince. Ainsi tu récupères tous les réglages qui fonctionnent, il faudra juste changer le login et le pass.


----------



## DamienBauer (19 Août 2005)

Merci bcp !
ça marche !


----------



## JediMac (19 Août 2005)

DamienBauer a dit:
			
		

> Merci bcp !
> ça marche !


Ce fut un plaisir


----------

